# “Your ride fare includes wait time”



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Does it really? Has anyone verified this? Even if it does, what is it, ten cents per minute?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Very misleading language. What they mean is that you are providing wait time as a component of the minimum fare. You get no extra for waiting with Lyft.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Wait time is dependent on your local market pricing. in Seattle it is $.24 In Tacoma $.12


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Does it really? Has anyone verified this? Even if it does, what is it, ten cents per minute?


Yes, it does.

If you take a ride as a Lyft passenger, you'll see the cost breakdown, as attached. Different markets have different per minute and per mile rates which you can check at lyft.com/cities.

You'll notice that message pop up after a minute or two while waiting, and it's only after that period of time that you're getting your rate. In my area, that rate is $0.15/minute. The pickup fee includes up to two minutes of wait time, I believe.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jesses said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> If you take a ride as a Lyft passenger, you'll see the cost breakdown, as attached. Different markets have different per minute and per mile rates which you can check at lyft.com/cities.
> 
> You'll notice that message pop up after a minute or two while waiting, and it's only after that period of time that you're getting your rate. In my area, that rate is $0.15/minute. The pickup fee includes up to two minutes of wait time, I believe.


So if a pax is five minutes late, we get a whopping 75 cents. Thanks Lyft!

When I posed the question, I was wondering if anyone actually checked to see if the wait time was added to the driving time.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> So if a pax is five minutes late, we get a whopping 75 cents. Thanks Lyft!
> 
> When I posed the question, I was wondering if anyone actually checked to see if the wait time was added to the driving time.


It's a total time calculation which starts when you pick up the passenger or after two minutes of wait time. You get paid simultaneously for time and distance, though the time payment is low.

If your passenger is too late, you have a variety of options. If you cannot reach them, you can mark them a no show and move on (or even no-show with a $5 penalty to you if you really want). You do have to call them first for that. If they do eventually come out but just made you wait, you can rate them 3 stars at the end of the fare and you'll never see them again.

With TNC companies you get a lot of flexibility as a driver in terms of what you accept and what you don't. You could allow someone to go shopping while you waited, for example, and they'd pay (very little) for wait time. Or you could decide to tell them you can't wait. You can choose whether or not to accept a fare, and if you need to you could cancel a fare.

Within reason, you set many of the rules and if a passenger repeatedly takes advantage of you it may be worth reevaluating your rules.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> So if a pax is five minutes late, we get a whopping 75 cents. Thanks Lyft!
> 
> When I posed the question, I was wondering if anyone actually checked to see if the wait time was added to the driving time.


If the pax is 5 minute's late you call then cancel the ride for $5.00.



Jesses said:


> With TNC companies you get a lot of flexibility as a driver in terms of what you accept and what you don't. You could allow someone to go shopping while you waited, for example, and they'd pay (very little) for wait time. Or you could decide to tell them you can't wait. You can choose whether or not to accept a fare, and if you need to you could cancel a fare.
> 
> Within reason, you set many of the rules and if a passenger repeatedly takes advantage of you it may be worth reevaluating your rules.


You may also negotiate a cash fee to wait. I would require the cash upfront and make it clear that you are leaving at the end of the time, as you are missing paying rides.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> If the pax is 5 minute's late you call then cancel the ride for $5.00.


Thank you, captain obvious. If a pax walks out at 4:45 and gets in the car, it is effectively five minutes.


----------

